# royal found in bath



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

omg..just grabbed the paper at the shop and read a story about a royal in a bath.so i had to come on here and find the link to show u all.

Teen mum's bath snake shock - Top Stories - News - Mirror.co.uk
how stupid is this comment "Leanne, who lives with boyfriend Ben Payne, also 18, in a council flat in Dartford, Kent, added: "If Millie had been on her own it could have killed her. Pythons have been known to swallow children whole after suffocating them."


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

A 5ft python is so huge she has to 'leap' over it? and it could have eat her kid. 
Stupid media, trying to make it sound like godzilla :lol2:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

you guys are your own worst enemies.


----------



## jonosd (Sep 4, 2007)

articles in the paper like this...really piss me off!
why is it whenever a snake finds itself in the media spotlight it is turned from a docile (royal python in this case) to a vicious man eating beast which is 'ready to pounce.'

the woman who found it should be introduced to a starving retic with an attitude problem!


----------



## Pincers n Paws (Aug 22, 2007)

Nothing like a good story, sounds like one from hanns christian anderson ffs!
Would the rspca have really said it was 'ready to pounce'? surely they would have some knowledge of snakes at least!


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

jonosd said:


> articles in the paper like this...really piss me off!
> why is it whenever a snake finds itself in the media spotlight it is turned from a docile (royal python in this case) to a vicious man eating beast which is 'ready to pounce.'
> 
> the woman who found it should be introduced to a starving retic with an attitude problem!


 
Totally agree there bud, Makes me SO effing angry! :bash:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

it has to be true! it's in the mirror!


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

lol i dont even know where to start with that


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

If the baby had been on her own........it could od eaten her? pile or crud........and why would you leave a baby alone in a bath anyway? total idiots.

I dont see how a 5 ft royal is huge but hey....

I think its all crap, i dont think a royal would come out of a hiding place to attack someone.


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

to be honest though, thinking of it from outside the box... if you wasnt a snake keeper and had no interest in snakes i should imagen that would be terrifing(sp) im not agreeing with how it was worded or anything like that but imagen if you wasnt a snakey person never had contact with snakes a a 5ft royall pops its head out...


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

pops out is different to attacking though lol. Stupid media, bloody drama queens.


----------



## kolo (Aug 20, 2007)

I could imagine it being scary for a person who doesn't keep snakes and doesn't understand them (even I would be a bit startled if a 5ft snake randomly popped up in my bathroom) But the way the paper reports it makes it sound like a scene from a horror movie!!!


----------



## Beardies (Sep 30, 2006)

O.....M....G im like 10 mins away why cant it have came to MY house :bash:


----------



## GniteRose (Apr 12, 2007)

Beardies said:


> O.....M....G im like 10 mins away why cant it have came to MY house :bash:


hahaha i just said exactly the same thing! i live in dartford... why cant these things happen to me?!


----------



## Beardies (Sep 30, 2006)

Im in welling :no1: grrrrr i wanna find a snake and say to my mum "look what i found" lol i may just buy something and say i found something pretty lol


----------



## tom1400 (Jan 21, 2007)

Yep i saw this on the news only up the road from me. Sorry but how could a 5 foot royal python swallow a baby? No doubt it could probably strangle it, even my 2.5 foot royal can give a tight squeeze. But eat it, i don't think so.


----------



## ViRMiN (Aug 6, 2007)

Quality newspaper! Best used for bedding rather than reading!

:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## groovy chick (Aug 1, 2006)

FFS what a joke, eating her baby :grin1: Not a clue :grin1: This actually happened to the mechanic at my work. His wife went to the loo and there was a snake there, unfortunatly he battered it with a golf club, he said he was absolutly terrified


----------



## TEZZA (Aug 25, 2007)

punky_jen said:


> pops out is different to attacking though lol. Stupid media, bloody drama queens.


so freakin true they always want "bad" thing to look worse
wat a bunch of idiots


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

Yep, saw this on our local news...

Already gone up a foot in length!...on the news it said 4ft...

Funny how the nextdoor neighbour keeps snakes??? :grin1:...

I reckon its a scam:hmm: ...They just want out of the shitty flat...

Could work too:lol2:...T.T.8)


----------



## welshgaz (Dec 12, 2005)

I'm almost in a mind to write to them... idiots !


----------



## powderpuff_girl (Mar 5, 2007)

stephenie191 said:


> A 5ft python is so huge she has to 'leap' over it? and it could have eat her kid.
> Stupid media, trying to make it sound like godzilla :lol2:


was thinking the same things


----------



## mEOw (Dec 28, 2006)

wish i found 5ft royals in my bathroom.. all i have the luck to find are spiders


----------



## royalpython (Nov 16, 2006)

i forgot to say yesterday.. after reading this thread i did write in and complain, here's what i wrote...

"Hello,
I stumbled across this article..

"Teen mum's bath snake shock"

I understand that if you were not into snake's, and have a phobia, that the fear would set in when a snake turns up.

But, i'd like to inform you what a royal python is (which you should have done before writing this article). They are not man eaters, and would never be able to swallow a baby whole. Royal python's are like mini-pythons, in the python world. Usually only reaching a maximum of 4.5ft approx 2-3kg if fully grown. They are not larger snakes. Large pythons are burmese pythons & reticulaed pythons. A royal python will only swallow down food that weighs a maximum of about 300-400g. Now, can you see how a newborn 3000g, 7 pound baby would look to a royal python? The baby was 4 months old, must have weighed about 6000g? To a python this is not food, but a royal python will defend itself, by either curling into a ball or trying to get away, if the baby started whacking it or something.

"I jumped over it and called the RSPCA. They said it had probably got in through a pipe and was ready to attack me."

This comment is incredible, and i'm wondering if anyone even asked the RSPCA what a royal python would do? Attack? in what way? They are also known as "Ball Pythons" because they are such scaredy cats, and when threatened they curl up in a ball. If it did hiss at her, and this was a royal python, then fair enough, like your article says, it would have been frightened, cold, stressed etc... but attack? I own lots of royal pythons, and not once will they attack me.

I just feel this is very bad press for such a harmless snake. Reptile's get a bad enough reputation, and it's articles like this that make people more afraid. A more useful article educating people with a little bit of research would have been better than puting fear into the public.

Thanks for taking the time to read this,
Jonathan"

EDITED: HAHAHAHA says me with a snake chomping on my finger LOL


----------

